# Officer callout



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 19, 2015)

Are you an officer for your lodge this ensuing masonic year? Thank you right now for your dedication to the craft. What office are you in, state/country, and lodge name? Do you have any specific plans that your going to try to accomplish for the year?


----------



## JJones (Jul 19, 2015)

Senior Warden, Whitney Masonic Lodge #355 TX


----------



## crono782 (Jul 19, 2015)

Worshipful Master, Keller Lodge #1084, Keller, TX. Increased fraternal opportunities, get togethers, holiday parties, our first formal festive board, education beyond the standard GL provided topics, and really increasing our ritual presentation.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 20, 2015)

Senior Warden this year, if all goes well, I will go to the East in December.  Adoniram Lodge #288, Mabelvale, AR.  Theme is to get the three bodies meeting at the lodge (BL, OES, and Rainbow) working together better as a team, and restoring balance to the Force.  Increased participation in the lodge activities and in our community, better educationa and ritual work.  Having more fun together as a brotherhood, and keeping a balanced budget.


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 20, 2015)

Worshipful Master, George B. Dealey # 1312. Plans to increase membership, get those not as involved to become more involved and have more family outings.


----------



## David N. (Jul 20, 2015)

Junior Warden, Seneca 185 AFM.  Seneca, SC.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 20, 2015)

I started the through the line again.  JS this year.  Try to have one more social activity each year than the previous year.


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 20, 2015)

Tyler (station of the Jr. PM in my Lodge), Oriental Lodge #60, Boise, ID.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 20, 2015)

Junior Warden, glen rose no. 525, tx


----------



## JJones (Jul 20, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> Tyler (station of the Jr. PM in my Lodge), Oriental Lodge #60, Boise, ID.



Hey, I never noticed you were from Idaho.  I used to be stationed in Mountain Home.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm Secretary for my second year this time around. I  first accepted the office of  Secretary about 18 months after I was Initiated (26 years ago!)  - the first office I ever held! Talk about a 'steep learning curve'! After two years in that office I was elected Junior Deacon and went 'through the line' to the Chair.  IMO my previous experience as Secretary gave me an insight into the workings of the lodge when I was Master that few incoming masters have.


----------



## BroBook (Jul 30, 2015)

Senior deacon & lodge instructor at Excelsior 43 of fl. PHA, I also serve as AP and study group facilitator, for Electra 61, OES.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 30, 2015)

Our Masonic year doesn't ensue until December


----------



## NZ-Freemason (Aug 1, 2015)

Junior Deacon for Lodge Gisborne No. 233, Gisborne, New Zealand.


----------



## JustinCC93 (Oct 9, 2015)

Currently, Secretary of Capital City Lodge #93 in Boise, ID. I just completed the requirements to receive my Secondary Master's Certificate and will hopefully receive it from our DDGM before elections. Personal goal - Two lectures to do and I'll be eligible for my Full Master's Certificate.

Update: I, along with the one other Brother from my Lodge, was presented with a Secondary Master's Certificate of Proficiency during our District Communication. Great to have additional names from which to select next year's WM.


----------



## Lazza21 (Oct 11, 2015)

I was Installed in the chair of Wheatsheaf Lodge No.9445 (UGLE) four days ago on Wednesday 7th October. My ambition this year is to personally initiate my son into this Lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2015)

Senior Deacon. If all goes well will be Junior Warden in December.


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 20, 2015)

If all goes well in dec. JW.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## JJones (Oct 20, 2015)

As of today I will be serving as the DDGM for Chapter and Council for the upcoming year.



Bro. Bennylee said:


> Junior Warden, glen rose no. 525, tx



I'm at Whitney 355 now, I really should come by and visit your lodge again sometime.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 21, 2015)

JJones said:


> As of today I will be serving as the DDGM for Chapter and Council for the upcoming year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at Whitney 355 now, I really should come by and visit your lodge again sometime.


Congratulations brother. I have recently finished my initiations into Chapter and Council.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Oct 27, 2015)

I am just finishing up my first year as Secretary of my Lodge  for over 20 years and will be Installed again as Secretary tomorrow night at our Installation. Installations in the Scottish lodges here are different, even for Scottish lodges, as the "Installing Team' is the District Grand Master and his District Grand Office-bearers, of which I am one (DG Inner Guard.) However, I shall wear my lodge regalia and someone else will fill in for me with District. Besides the Delegation from District Grand Lodge there will also be one from our sister jurisdiction, the Grand Lodge of Newfoundland and Labrador. With all the different shades of regalia on show, it will be quite the 'colourfull' occasion!


----------



## JustinCC93 (Nov 8, 2015)

JustinCC93 said:


> Currently, Secretary of Capital City Lodge #93 in Boise, ID. I just completed the requirements to receive my Secondary Master's Certificate and will hopefully receive it from our DDGM before elections. Personal goal - Two lectures to do and I'll be eligible for my Full Master's Certificate.
> 
> Update: I, along with the one other Brother from my Lodge, was presented with a Secondary Master's Certificate of Proficiency during our District Communication. Great to have additional names from which to select next year's WM.




Update: I was elected to serve as Worshipful Master for 2016. My priority for 2016 is to engage the Lodge in more Masonic Education and to promote more activities around bringing existing Brothers together for more than just conferring of degrees.


----------



## Txmason32 (Nov 8, 2015)

SW at Joplin 939 
SD at Phoenix 275 
In line in Chapter and council and just elected Captain General in my Commandery but the best thing I am in this fraternity is friend and Brother


----------

